# What exactly does Nenya do for Galadriel?



## Belegmacar (Jan 14, 2004)

What exactly does Nenya do for Galadriel?


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 14, 2004)

Where's the Gandalf and Narya thread?

It's the ring of adament. It gives her strength to protect her realm, to hold a Melian like belt about it to keep evil out. . .and to stave away decay.


----------



## Niirewen (Jan 15, 2004)

Also, didn't her mirror have to do with having Nenya? I'm not sure..


----------



## Starflower (Jan 15, 2004)

I think Elgee is on the right track, surely the ring contributed greatly to the strenght and secrecy of Lorien ? And it helped the mallorn trees to grow larger and healthier than anywhere else.


----------



## Zale (Jan 16, 2004)

I think in the letter in my edition of the Silmarillion, Tolkien said that it was very hard to quantify and explain the "magic" of the Elves; it was more what they were than what they did. Maybe the same applies to the Three Elven Rings.


----------



## NazgulOfAngmar (Jan 25, 2004)

Galadriel used the power of her ring, Nenya, to keep a guard on Lothlórien so that none could enter without her leave.


----------



## Belegmacar (Jan 28, 2004)

So she had the power to kinda make somethin' similar to the Girdle of Melian? Interesting...


----------

